# Roundcube mit ISPConfig 3 - Plugin



## lusim (7. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

habe roundcube nach folgendem HowTo erfolgreich installiert:
How To Install RoundCube 0.7 For ISPConfig 3 On Debian Squeeze | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Dannach habe ich folgendes probiert:
Installation Instructions (manual) - ISPConfig 3 - Roundcube - web wack creation - Bugs

Allerdings ist nun kein Login mehr möglich.  Leider wird der Log auch nicht voll geschrieben. Ich glaube das es daran liegt, dass in dieser Zeile was nicht stimmt:
$rcmail_config['soap_url'] = 'http://<<YOUR SERVER>>:8080/remote/';

Das glaube ich daher, das ISPConfig 3 nur unter https zu erreichen ist. Unter http kommt bad request. Das Plugin versteht wohl bei https nicht, das es ein Zertifikat annehmen muss?!?

Bevor ich mich neu einloggen wollte, hatte ich SOAP forbidden....

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Horfic (8. Apr. 2012)

Also ich geh mal aus das du das plugin ispconfig3_autoselect aktiviert hast. Das ist nur für größere mailinstancen und muss dementsprechend konfiguriert werden.

Deaktivier es mal dann sollt es gehen.

Achte das der login stimmt und auch der pfad zum ispconfig admin panel


----------



## lusim (10. Apr. 2012)

Danke der Login geht nun, dennoch erhalte ich verschiedene Fehlermeldungen:
z.B. Soap Error: Error Fetching http headers

Der Login und der Pfad stimmen!


----------



## Horfic (10. Apr. 2012)

sicher das der pfad stimmt, weil der fehler kommt nur wenn der pfad ned passt.

ist http oder https richtig im pfad? ist der port richtig im pfad?


----------



## lusim (10. Apr. 2012)

Hab nun die Domain durch die IP ersetzt, nun folgender Fehler:

Soap Error: Call to undefined method db::affectedRows()
Soap Error: Forbidden

Als Berechtigung ist folgendes gesetzt:

Mail Domain Funktionen
 Mail Benutzer Funktionen
 Mail Alias Funktionen
 Mail Weiterleitung Funktionen
 Mail Catchall Funktionen
 Mail Transport Funktionen
 Mail Whitelist Funktionen
 Mail Blacklist Funktionen
 Mail Spamfilter Benutzer Funktionen
 Mail Spamfilter Richtlinien Funktionen
 Mail Fetchmail Funktionen
 Mail spamfilter whitelist functions
 Mail spamfilter blacklist functions
 Mail Benutzer Filter Funktionen
 Kunden  Funktionen


----------



## Horfic (10. Apr. 2012)

Der fehler ensteht dadurch das ISPConfig von mysql auf mysqli wechselt und noch nicht alle funktionen drin hat.

Bitte schau dir diese lösung an: Update 3.0.4.3 - Soap Error: Call to undefined method db::affectedRows() - ISPConfig 3 - Roundcube - web wack creation - Bugs


----------



## lusim (10. Apr. 2012)

Lese ich es richtig, dass ich folgenden Code einfach in ISPConfig kopieren muss?:


```
public function affectedRows() {
  return $this->queryId->affected_rows;
}
```
in: 
 /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php


----------



## Horfic (10. Apr. 2012)

ja richtig verstanden


----------



## lusim (10. Apr. 2012)

Erledigt, dennoch der Fehler:


```
Soap Error: Forbidden
```

Übrigens; VIELEN DANK für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Horfic (10. Apr. 2012)

dann fehlen anscheinend ein paar rechte für den user


----------



## lusim (10. Apr. 2012)

Hatte ich oben schon geschrieben:

Als Berechtigung ist folgendes gesetzt:

Mail Domain Funktionen
 Mail Benutzer Funktionen
 Mail Alias Funktionen
 Mail Weiterleitung Funktionen
 Mail Catchall Funktionen
 Mail Transport Funktionen
 Mail Whitelist Funktionen
 Mail Blacklist Funktionen
 Mail Spamfilter Benutzer Funktionen
 Mail Spamfilter Richtlinien Funktionen
 Mail Fetchmail Funktionen
 Mail spamfilter whitelist functions
 Mail spamfilter blacklist functions
 Mail Benutzer Filter Funktionen
 Kunden  Funktionen

Was fehlt den noch?


Habe gerade zum testen alle Berechtigungen gesetzt, und die Meldung kommt dennoch!


----------



## Horfic (10. Apr. 2012)

dann weiß ich momentan ned wo der fehler liegt, aber für die liste der requirements

Requirements - ISPConfig 3 - Roundcube - web wack creation - Bugs


----------

